# How to change desktop icon on OSX 5.8



## j-dmur (Nov 27, 2009)

I tried to change the desktop icon on the sidebar from Aurora to Leaves by copying and pasting to the Preview in Get Info. But all I succeeded in doing was replacing the Aurora picture with a jpeg icon (of the Leaves picture). How can I either return to the Aurora picture or preferably replace the jpeg icon with the actual Leaves picture?

Thanks.

John


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Select the icon and then do a "Get Info..." and in the very top of the window next to the name is a small icon of the file. Click on it once so that it now has a blue outline. Now you can goto the "Edit" menu and select "Cut" to get the original icon back. Like wise, if you want to copy an icon, open the "Get Info..." window and select that upper left icon so it is outlined in blue and then do "Copy" to get it. Now when you open the "Get Info..." of a different file, click to get blue outline and do "Paste" to change the icon. You can also copy an image from any image program and do a paste on an icon, and OS X will resize it to make the icon.


----------

